# Are you interested in Timber Framing?



## Cole (Oct 3, 2006)

:smile:


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Cole;

I find it interesting, I will never do any, but I _do_ find
it interesting.

I voted yes to help your cause, don't tell anyone!


----------



## Cole (Oct 3, 2006)

Where are you located in NWA? I am always visiting the Fort Smith area.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

North Benton county.


----------



## Oscar (Jun 7, 2008)

*Timber Framing (TF)*

Great topic. The primary reason I got a sawmill was/is for building a TF house. I've bought tons of books read online articles visited with professional framers at their shops and have access to lots of timber and have already cut & stored 3000 + bdft of harwood lumber, beams/timbers & posts. Problem is I am not and have never been a woodworker (per se) have built a few stick frame structures & pole barns. However, accomplishing the joinery of TF has me more than a little concerned!! I'm anxious to see this become a regular thread and will participate as much as I can, I'm interested in learning for practical purposes!!


----------



## Cole (Oct 3, 2006)

Persistent? I am not following you with that.

In order for us to keep this section, we have to make it worth while for Nathan, it cant just sit here empty. This was the reason for posting this thread.


----------



## KevinK (Sep 18, 2008)

I am interested in the topic, but I believe there are forums already on the internet that deal exclusively with timber framing and probably have members who are professional and experienced timber framers, and would be a much better source than a forum primarily focused on smaller scale woodworking. Just a thought!

Good Luck


----------



## carlis stephens (Sep 5, 2008)

I also built a timber frame home and found it to be very rewarding. I also made all the flooring and trim, alond with 6 panel oak doors and cabinets and some of the furniture, got burned out for a while after that, but now trying to get back into it a bit.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm interested in TF,mainly as a curiosity,but I live in a log home and some of the ideas work here.Like the six panel door Carliss mentioned,I'd love to pick his brain about that project.My lack of experience with TF keeps me from answering threads,most know more than I would.
Rick


----------



## carlis stephens (Sep 5, 2008)

I was ready to build a log home until I seen some TF at a home show. With the right tools it was simple. The most important was a chain mortiser and a 16" circular saw and a set of plans a timber frame co. made for me.


----------



## redwolves (May 8, 2009)

I have never built a 'purely' log home, though have seen many. Most of what I see around here is conventional framing with, typically a quarter sawn log for siding. Still pretty nice and challenging. In Knightdale, NC on US 64 is a beautiful log house with a nice red seamed metal roof as their model. I'd like to get the chance to frame and trim one someday.


----------



## HFC Homes (May 5, 2009)

Ive built a few log homes, without a crane... Its fun, better than the normal stick framed houses. I do miss framing though.


----------



## jrutan1 (Feb 2, 2010)

*very interested in timber framing*



Cole said:


> :smile:


 My wife and I subscribed to Timber Frames Illistarted and are looking forward to building our dream home in that style. We would love some different ideas on making bents.


----------



## falbergsawco (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't know much about it, but this is what it looks like:


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

Go visit the Timber Framers Guild site at http://www.tfguild.org
There is a Forum there that will answer most of the questions you need answered.
Also, http://www.forestryforum.com/board/index.php/board,11.0.html


----------



## fromthehills (Aug 21, 2010)

Timber framing is, in my opinion the best way to build. I find it to be the most fun, and satisfying. The finished product is far more aesthetically appealing than any of the stick framed homes I have built. When you raise the first bent, the thrill is fantastic.


----------



## Juniperlampguy (Nov 11, 2007)

I have done some timber framing. If anyone has been to Disney Land lately, you may have had a chance to see some of my work. I did a lot of the work on the portocachere (spelling) on the Grand California Hotel. It was about ten years ago while working for a log home company.

I have not been to active on the forum lately because the economy has forced me to take another job that takes up most of my time. Hopefully I will begin work someday on a log cabin, and if that happens, I plan to liven up this forum with a lot of step by step pictures. Just have to wait and see what the future holds.


----------



## ~CONNER~ (Oct 26, 2010)

*Interested!!!*

Very interested in Timber Framing
In fact, planning on buying some introduction books to begin the learning curve, would like to build a timber frame home one day....


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

~CONNER~ said:


> Very interested in Timber Framing
> In fact, planning on buying some introduction books to begin the learning curve, would like to build a timber frame home one day....


Read *any* book by Jack Sobon.


----------



## ~CONNER~ (Oct 26, 2010)

Thanks, 

I was about to order a few from Amazon this morning!


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Try The TimberFrame Home by Ted Benson. Some call it the TF Bible.


----------



## rand_98201 (Apr 26, 2011)

I would love to learn TF myself.I live in WA state and its not as popular here as it seems to be in other states.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Rand Timberframing is very cool and gratifying.


----------



## rand_98201 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks JMC.So to build with TF or just a log house.Is it alot more economical to get one of those smaller mills and mill your own lumber? If so is there anyone that can point me in the direction of what would be the better option in models?


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

That would be a good topic to start a thread on I'm sure you will get a lot of feedback on it.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

The Ted Benson book above is the MAX. I have 6 others , but none compare to info as that one. 

"Alot more economical....??" depends how much your going and willing to do. I own my own mill for the future purpose to cut me a timber frame.... but enjoy cutting other things from my own trees but this is time consuming when you cut, skid, block-out and then mill while keeping other fulltime business going. The ones here that run as businesses are making or HAVE MADE huge sacrifices enjoying what they do. I AM NOT trying to talk you out of a mill because I love mine very much:thumbsup:, just some insight of it ain't all fun and games. ARKY, TEXAS TIMBERS, JMC, DAREN, MIZER are a few that I look up to as full timers.

The fun/best/brutle :gunsmilie:argument is over what's the best!!!! I made a choice to what fit my specs...CUT CONSISTANTLY, WELL MADE and FIT MY BUDGET. I didn't need everyday volume production or cost related to volume. Along with I and the names above there is a mixture of "four post" and "mono-rail". As you see, I'm not pushing a Brand or Style on you, this is a choice that's yours. There's PROS and CONS with all brands and styles. Decide which Style or Brand or BUDGET works for you and you'll be HAPPY:yes:.

Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------

